# National Farm Machinery Show in Kentucky Feb 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like a BIG show!

The National Farm Machinery Show and Championship Tractor Pull returns to the Kentucky Fair & Exposition Center in February. Start your year out right with row after row of brand name products and services, hands-on demonstrations of the latest technology advancements, and a selection of free seminars that are both practical and informative.

Plus, don't miss the high-intensity action of the Championship Tractor Pull sponsored by Syngenta. Sure to keep you on the edge of your seat, these ground-pounding trucks and tractors are competing for the fame and glory that comes with winning at the oldest indoor tractor pull in America. Make plans now to be a part of the excitement at this year's National Farm Machinery Show and Championship Tractor Pull. 


Here is a link:

http://www.farmmachineryshow.org/


----------

